# Friday Pics!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Its been a while since I posted pics. Some pics from the Fort Bend Co Fair with the kids.

1. Zero Gravity, my daughter rode this numerous times, cool pic.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Some Trauma Nurses from Memorial Herman at a Sunday event. My lovely wife in the middle.
Like their shirts, they are ICU, so their team name was STICU where it hurts, lol.

2. 2cooler Chad "Treybig23" LMAO! 

3 & 4. Me and Chad dove hunting.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Bud and a shotgun..whooohooo! Great pics.

Tarpon Inn, Presidential Suite, Port 'A'


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

cont...

Before:










After:


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

My father-in-law was diagnosed with brain cancer 22 months ago. After numerous hospital stays, two rounds of radiation, and weekly chemo treatments, he is trying to hang in there.

My wife and her dad










My wife loves riding dirt bikes and her dad finally decided to see what all the fuss was about. After a quick lesson on shifting, throttle, and breaking...










He was off and running










Brain Cancer and a Dirt Bike










He was all smiles










My neice










Enjoy!

Cheers,

tp


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

great pics ya"ll. hot rod when do those 2 nurses that are with your wife work? i feel a trauma coming on!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

*Teddy meets Echo*

Teddy, 2 months old, meets Echo, 5 years old.
He's a friendly little sh**.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

It only blooms at night


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

X2 on the trauma. If ya' want a wingman to work on that let me know. LOL. Here's a sunset at the Lake and one while running at night. B&P


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Just one from me this week. Harvest moon.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

A few this week.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My wife and son at Churrascos in the bubble before the Jacksonville game....and the Bud Light was mine.......

oh yeah, it's our 27th anniversary today!!


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Parasailing boat that sank in Cabo 2 weeks ago , and if you have been to Cabo you have seen the cross on the Mt.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Few pics from last week

5 banded doves....one shot! :smile:

C & R red

My girls


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Random Stuff...

Game Day!

Archery Practice - first 4 arrows - sitting position - 20 yards. I had not picked up my bow in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

my youngest this morning in here bubba's bed waiting for him to get dressed for school.









Deer my uncle killed. Here is the story behind it: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=236808


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fishing the bird

Pappaws in Waller, with Gilbert peeking over the windshield

Sign...sign...everywhere a sign...West Galveston

My helper, helping me move stuff out from under the deck after Ike

Pup red

Upstairs at The Crab Trap...they even serve your burgers up there! I was bigguns! :biggrin:


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Here are a few from the deer lease last weekend.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

A few of my granddaughter. Can you tell she loves the camera pointed her way!? lol So much for some new toys, she is going to be spoiled!!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Texas Slam and dinner


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Our French Bulldog won Best in Breed and placed in Non-Sporting Group at the Humble Kennel Club AKC show last weekend. 

And since I didn't get to do much fishing this summer I'm posting some from recent years.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

MY slam a few days back!!! they are still there too! :brew:


----------



## screamindrag (Apr 6, 2008)

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My future scuba diving partner trying on my gear.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

FishBone said:


> A few this week.


I think I may have commited a felony... can you send that officer over to interrogate me for a few hours? I'm sure I would talk! :rotfl:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

TMWTim said:


> Tarpon Inn, Presidential Suite, Port 'A'


Love that place. We stayed there a couple years back.

Mardi Gras 2009 in Galveston. Only place to be is a private balcony of George Mitchell as the crowd was just way to crazy. We saw so many fights right down below us. Once we left, we bee lined it straight to the vehicle.

Jen and I









We saw this lowlife group of thugs walking through the crowd in a straight line. They looked to be out for trouble, even the crowd sensed it and parted somewhat for them.

Well they got right under us and it seemed to be on, the crowd parted forming a big opening and you knew these lowlifes were going to hit someone.

This poor white kid who had no idea what was going on, got into the empty spot and was looking up at us for beads and hollering. Then one of the lowlifes proceeded to knock the crud out of him. Some old man step in to try and save him and he got attacked.

The cops swarmed the area and the lowlifes beat tracks out of there back across the crowd. Well the crowd then turned on them and pointed everyone of them out to the law.

There were so many gang members down there this year and we attribute it to being a free event. It wasn't to bad during the parade, but once it was over they came out like the roaches they are.

Even the paper ran an article on all the lowlifes coming down from Houston just to cause trouble.

Here they are getting arrested. The pics of the attack came out to blurry as I was still learning my camera.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

trodery said:


> I think I may have commited a felony... can you send that officer over to interrogate me for a few hours? I'm sure I would talk! :rotfl:


She will rough you up in a heartbeat.:biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

waterspout said:


> MY slam a few days back!!! they are still there too! :brew:


Nice C & R there...or you mean they're still on the tailgate? :rotfl:

This is how water logged those boys were in the fish pic! :biggrin:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My baby girl, she's always been a do it yourselfer.
My 80 year old mother on guitar hero, gotta hand it to her, she had a blast!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> I think I may have commited a felony... can you send that officer over to interrogate me for a few hours? I'm sure I would talk! :rotfl:


Sing like a canary. I know I would. Tell her anything she wants to know.:redface:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Nice C & R there...or you mean they're still on the tailgate? :rotfl:
> 
> *This is how water logged those boys were in the fish pic! *:biggrin:


Ju got a hole in da bote Unc Harbor? why day is wet like that. they hav ta paddle tha flote to the fitchn hole? I goz a bote wit a motr an it not leek.

An Ju nowz,, if it eats me hookz,, Iz eatz it!:bounce:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

From the liquid sunshine Spigot...it rained on them the entire trip! :smile:

Check this one out! Jacks Pocket...Trinity...and they're still there! :wink:


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Fishing date with my wonderful girlfriend, near Cinco Ranch. Fun little catch, trying to get her into fishin', this was her first time!


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Brazil this past week. Foggy view of Christ Statue, View of Rio de Janeiro and Sugarloaf, Ipanema beachfront, Flamengo's soccer game, Macae beach


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

1. Mouth of San Bernard Yellow Fin








2. Drum Bay red
3. Buddy with a Wolf Island Red


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

trodery said:


> I think I may have commited a felony... can you send that officer over to interrogate me for a few hours? I'm sure I would talk! :rotfl:


....me 2....I've been a bad bad boy......


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*few Various pics*

A couple from the NHRA nationals in Ennis a few weeks ago. A blackbuck off a friends place in above abilene. Lets just say he does not like exotics on his place from others.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

first two are of the storm that we are having today and the last was from a couple of days ago just messing with the camera at night


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

A few from ACL last weekend. Good times.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

A few more...not sure why they're so small.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*SIs and I*

My twin Sister and I through the years.
We turn 50 next month.....
1st pic about a year old I guess
2 nd about 4 years old on Nanny and Paw-paws porch in old town galveston.
3rd, doing what we loved, catching bait to go FISHING...She never wore a dress till she was 18........More like a brother than a sister.
4th, our SIXTEENTH birthday party.
5th Last year on the deer lease with Sis's nice eight point.
God Bless you Sissy.........


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Duck huntin in 1972*

Cuz and I about 1972
Uncle Joe and I later that day....


----------



## shippo18 (Mar 15, 2007)

1st.. Texas vs Mizz 
2nd My daughter with her big trout.
3rd Texas vs OU '08
Last one Texas and Mizz again


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

A few more.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

U need to stop working those poor dogs so hard!!! LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FishBone said:


> A few more.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Boys have nipple rings now? and even put one on the flounder...just above it's starboard eye? NO WAY!


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

Trip to father-in-laws "Ranchito" in Terlingua last week.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*My weekday 10/07 hunt*


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Our first cruise...when really well. That's Lady Wings ship on the left and mine on the right...just kidding.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My oldest Grand Daughter Amber this last weekend. She lost the padgent but won with me.:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*The First Car*

This is the Chevy I drove to the levy. 1980 Camaro RS. Stocked shelves at KMart and washed dishes at a Chinese resteraunt to buy her. These are from 1983 and 1984. I sure do miss her!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Good looking ride Pokie! I'm gonna stick with some old fish pictures.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

FishBone said:


> A few more.


not sure this will pick up the pic, but it sure looks like a black mouth cur. saw the deal on lady hog hunters on ttmb the other day and they use BMC's. Brought to mind a picture you had posted on fri pics of your dog which is a twin of ours.


----------

